# [C#] Rechnung ergibt immer 0



## BK117 (29. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,
das ist mein erster Post hier im Forum, und hoffe, dass ich das richtige Forum getroffen habe, und auch alles notwendige hier reinschreibe.
Also es geht um Folgenden Code:

```
public Program()
        {
            decimal ergebnis = 1m;
            for (int i = 0; i < 29; i++)
            {
                ergebnis *= ((365 - i) / 366);
                Console.WriteLine((365 - i) / 366);
            }
            Console.WriteLine("Ergebnis: " + (1 - ergebnis));
            Console.ReadLine();
        }
```
Ich wollte damit eine Wahrscheinlichkeit berechnen.
Aber der Term ((365 - i) / 366) ergibt irgendwie immer 0.
Das Problem hatte ich noch nie bei einer Rechnung, daher liegt irgendwie nahe, dass es ein dummer Fehler ist, den ich einfach nicht sehe, weil er schon wieder zu einfach ist ^^
Eigentlich sollte doch alleine im ersten Durchlauf ((365 - 0) / 366) = (365 / 366) = 0,997 rauskommen, aber in der Console.WriteLine sieht man ja, dass , warum auch immer, 0 raus kommt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen, weil ich anscheinend den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehe 
Danke in Vorraus


----------



## Kiri (29. Mai 2014)

C# ist lange her bei mir, aber ich vermute, dass dieser Teil 


```
((365 - i) / 366)
```

0 ergibt, da es alles Ganzzahlen sind (364/366)! Probiere mal 


```
((365m - i) / 366m)
```


----------



## BK117 (29. Mai 2014)

Oh, ja stimmt ^^ danke.
Ich wusste doch, dass ich irgendwas übersehen habe 
Danke

365.0 hätte es auch gemacht, für ein Double, aber 365.0m ist da schon am besten. Dann hat man auch nen guten Decimal Wert.

Wie gesagt, nochmal danke.
Manchmal sieht man die einfachsten Dinge nicht


----------



## strußi (30. Mai 2014)

bitte markiere den thread als erledigt


----------



## BK117 (30. Mai 2014)

In anderen Threads bei anderen Leuten sehe ich das Feld ausgegraut, aber hier sehe ich garkein Feld.
Da wo der Button sein sollte, steht nur Antworten. Da drunter ist kein Button. In anderen Foren schon, aber ausgegraut.
Hier : http://www.nico.writes.de/Verlinkungen/ErledigtProb.png


----------

